# LOUSADA - Sugestões e Futuros Projetos



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Este thread serve para mostrar noticias e projectos sobre Lousada e o seu concelho.

O concelho mais interessante do Vale do Sousa e de longe o com melhor qualidade de vida...

Visitem que vão gostar!!!


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Projeto Guarda Rios de Lousada tem "trabalho importante" no concelho


“Já foram caracterizados mais de 52 quilómetros de linhas de água, tendo sido disponibilizados 123 troços de 250 metros para adoção e monitorização regular por voluntários", destacou a autarquia.




averdade.com




.

Um projecto bem sucedido de limpeza da natureza, em que a população está a contribuir para algo verdadeiramente importante.!!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...

Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:









Lousada


Lousada é uma vila portuguesa no Distrito do Porto, região Norte e subregião do Tâmega, com cerca de 7 800 habitantes. É sede de um pequeno município com 94,89 km² de área e 47 130 habitantes (2006) [1], subdividido em 25 freguesias. O município é limitado a norte pelo município de Vizela, a...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...
> 
> Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:
> 
> ...


 Podes cancelar o thread, mas acho que é melhor esperar para ver se tem projectos ou não, não achas? ou agora so os municipios que interessam é que podem ter thread?

Isto vai começar pelo ambiente, depois irei colocar habitação/urbanismo, para depois finalizar com obras publicas...Tens muito para ler, se quiseres, como é obvio....


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Lousada Charcos







www.cm-lousada.pt





Trancrição da Câmara Municipal:

"A iniciativa Lousada Charcos que, para além de visar a conservação dos charcos e outros meios aquáticos do concelho, integrando, desse modo, o objetivo base do projeto IMPRINT+, designadamente a valorização dos recursos naturais e a educação ambiental, pretende educar para a sua importância ecológica. No decorrer dos trabalhos prevê-se o mapeamento, caracterização e criação de uma rede de charcos para a biodiversidade, tarefas que serão abordadas em ações educativas e de intervenção ambiental, direcionadas à comunidade escolar e ao público em geral, promovendo o conhecimento ambiental e o contacto com a natureza. Serão, de igual modo, envolvidos proprietários e agentes públicos que, através da disponibilização de terrenos para a implantação de charcos em áreas naturais ou naturalizadas, se comprometem com a estratégia e os princípios de conservação da natureza e de fomento da biodiversidade do território".


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Classificação da Paisagem Protegida do Sousa Superior







www.cm-lousada.pt





Criação da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS), acho que é um projecto de uma valia enorme dado que tenta reabilitar o que o homem estragou, é um pequeno esforço mas de uma valia enorme( seguindo a conversa de um thread que não este, um grande presidente traduz-se na mais valia das suas grandes ideias e execução delas...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Município de Lousada adquire Quinta de Vila Pouca


A aquisição representou um investimento de cerca de 200 mil euros.




averdade.com





Esta casa vai ser a sede da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS) e vai honrar a memoria de Duarte Leite, estadista portugues do inicio do sec.XX.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano


Os trabalhos na Mata de Vilar decorrem a bom ritmo, estando prevista a reabertura do espaço ainda no primeiro trimestre deste ano. As obras de ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





*Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano*


"Os trabalhos incluem o restabelecimento da antiga linha de água que atravessava o Vale das Faias, a transformação da antiga pedreira num charco para a vida selvagem e a construção de estruturas de visitação, designadamente um Centro de Interpretação, um Banco de Sementes e um viveiro pedagógico. " Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


Acho que ficaste sensibilizado dado que ja postei bastantes projectos e ainda só do ambiente....Agora podes é ir partilhando para o pessoal ver...Existem ideias muito boas e muito à parte do normal caciquismo tuga......Fica atento...Existe muita coisa nova que podes ir vendo nos próximos dias....Depois irá parando dado que estou a postar o que está a ser executado no ultimo ano e meio dado que são projectos de médio/longo prazo, mas prometo que depois da avalanche inical de projectos, vou tentar colocar 1 vez por mês algo novo, que não será dificil...Se não parar Lousada está a andar muito para a frente!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.

De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.
> 
> De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


A praça do românico é apenas um dos projectos que está previsto, do qual irei colocar fotos, estando o mesmo no inicio. Com tempo irei colocando tudo!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

E por trás do Centro Interpretativo?


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Vinha do Enforcado em Lousada


Tiveram início os trabalhos de caracterização da tradicional “Vinha do Enforcado”. Os tradicionais “bardos”, tão específicos de Lousada, são um ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





"Com origem ancestral em Itália, a Vinha do Enforcado possibilita a formação de um sistema agroflorestal em que espécies arbóreas de grande porte - as chamadas uveiras – são usados como suporte para as videiras. Este sistema de condução da vinha possibilita a exploração do espaço vertical em campos agrícolas pequenos, servindo também como delimitação das propriedades e parcelas ". Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada

Projecto interessante para valorizar uma das poucas tradições fora do impeto latifundiario que invadiu a nossa agricultura. In loco, é muito giro de ver, eu ando de bicicleta por muitos locais onde existe esta vinha, e parece que estamos no passado, no bom sentido!!!.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Casa das Videiras







www.cm-lousada.pt





A Casa das Videiras é um espaço físico de vocação lúdico-didática, orientado para a realização de atividades de educação ambiental, formal e informal. Localizado no centro de Lousada, o espaço alia a arquitetura do edifício original, construção habitacional com características rurais, com a arquitetura sustentável, adotando soluções de aproveitamento do ambiente.









Fonte: Rota do Românico


É um espaço ligado à educação ambiental que valoriza a educação das crianças lousadesenses e está incluido no meio do parque urbano.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

BioEscola







www.cm-lousada.pt





Projecto com 4 anos, que é transversal a todos os niveis de ensino ao nivel da educação ambiental e que até tem um concurso com prémios monetários(*Desafio BioEscola 360º)* para quem tiver melhores práticas ambientais...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





Renaturalização e Criação de Zonas de Infiltração nas Margens do Rio Sousa em Pias.

A noticia acima referida fala da resolução de um problema de controle de cheias, que danificava a agricultura toda a volta na época das chuvas....

O antes e o depois são particularmente impactantes, além da beleza que a paisagem ficou...

A Câmara está a tentar remover erros de décadas, formar uma população ao nivel ambiental e tentar que Lousada seja um destino turistico sustentavel(algo impensavel ha 20 anos no Vale do Sousa) e que seja um municipio ambientalmente responsavel...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A casa de Vila Pouca em Meinedo, Lousada, foi comprada pela Câmara Municipal de Lousada para eventual Sede da Paisagem Protegida do Douro Superior e para núcleo museológico em nome Duarte Leite(estadista portugues do inicio do séc.XX).


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A Câmara de Lousada classificou a paisagem acima referida numa área de 1600hectares de forma a que os municipios limitrofes do Sousa(Felgueiras, Penafiel, Paredes) se juntem e se liguem com a paisagem protegida das Serras do Porto, criando uma área ambientalmente segura desde Felgueiras até ao Rio Douro, dando um novo interesse turístico à região.

Em anexo coloco o documento técnico disponibilizado no site da câmara de Lousada.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Este thread serve para mostrar noticias e projectos sobre Lousada e o seu concelho.

O concelho mais interessante do Vale do Sousa e de longe o com melhor qualidade de vida...

Visitem que vão gostar!!!


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Projeto Guarda Rios de Lousada tem "trabalho importante" no concelho


“Já foram caracterizados mais de 52 quilómetros de linhas de água, tendo sido disponibilizados 123 troços de 250 metros para adoção e monitorização regular por voluntários", destacou a autarquia.




averdade.com




.

Um projecto bem sucedido de limpeza da natureza, em que a população está a contribuir para algo verdadeiramente importante.!!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...

Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:









Lousada


Lousada é uma vila portuguesa no Distrito do Porto, região Norte e subregião do Tâmega, com cerca de 7 800 habitantes. É sede de um pequeno município com 94,89 km² de área e 47 130 habitantes (2006) [1], subdividido em 25 freguesias. O município é limitado a norte pelo município de Vizela, a...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...
> 
> Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:
> 
> ...


 Podes cancelar o thread, mas acho que é melhor esperar para ver se tem projectos ou não, não achas? ou agora so os municipios que interessam é que podem ter thread?

Isto vai começar pelo ambiente, depois irei colocar habitação/urbanismo, para depois finalizar com obras publicas...Tens muito para ler, se quiseres, como é obvio....


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Lousada Charcos







www.cm-lousada.pt





Trancrição da Câmara Municipal:

"A iniciativa Lousada Charcos que, para além de visar a conservação dos charcos e outros meios aquáticos do concelho, integrando, desse modo, o objetivo base do projeto IMPRINT+, designadamente a valorização dos recursos naturais e a educação ambiental, pretende educar para a sua importância ecológica. No decorrer dos trabalhos prevê-se o mapeamento, caracterização e criação de uma rede de charcos para a biodiversidade, tarefas que serão abordadas em ações educativas e de intervenção ambiental, direcionadas à comunidade escolar e ao público em geral, promovendo o conhecimento ambiental e o contacto com a natureza. Serão, de igual modo, envolvidos proprietários e agentes públicos que, através da disponibilização de terrenos para a implantação de charcos em áreas naturais ou naturalizadas, se comprometem com a estratégia e os princípios de conservação da natureza e de fomento da biodiversidade do território".


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Classificação da Paisagem Protegida do Sousa Superior







www.cm-lousada.pt





Criação da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS), acho que é um projecto de uma valia enorme dado que tenta reabilitar o que o homem estragou, é um pequeno esforço mas de uma valia enorme( seguindo a conversa de um thread que não este, um grande presidente traduz-se na mais valia das suas grandes ideias e execução delas...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Município de Lousada adquire Quinta de Vila Pouca


A aquisição representou um investimento de cerca de 200 mil euros.




averdade.com





Esta casa vai ser a sede da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS) e vai honrar a memoria de Duarte Leite, estadista portugues do inicio do sec.XX.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano


Os trabalhos na Mata de Vilar decorrem a bom ritmo, estando prevista a reabertura do espaço ainda no primeiro trimestre deste ano. As obras de ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





*Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano*


"Os trabalhos incluem o restabelecimento da antiga linha de água que atravessava o Vale das Faias, a transformação da antiga pedreira num charco para a vida selvagem e a construção de estruturas de visitação, designadamente um Centro de Interpretação, um Banco de Sementes e um viveiro pedagógico. " Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


Acho que ficaste sensibilizado dado que ja postei bastantes projectos e ainda só do ambiente....Agora podes é ir partilhando para o pessoal ver...Existem ideias muito boas e muito à parte do normal caciquismo tuga......Fica atento...Existe muita coisa nova que podes ir vendo nos próximos dias....Depois irá parando dado que estou a postar o que está a ser executado no ultimo ano e meio dado que são projectos de médio/longo prazo, mas prometo que depois da avalanche inical de projectos, vou tentar colocar 1 vez por mês algo novo, que não será dificil...Se não parar Lousada está a andar muito para a frente!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.

De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.
> 
> De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


A praça do românico é apenas um dos projectos que está previsto, do qual irei colocar fotos, estando o mesmo no inicio. Com tempo irei colocando tudo!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

E por trás do Centro Interpretativo?


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Vinha do Enforcado em Lousada


Tiveram início os trabalhos de caracterização da tradicional “Vinha do Enforcado”. Os tradicionais “bardos”, tão específicos de Lousada, são um ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





"Com origem ancestral em Itália, a Vinha do Enforcado possibilita a formação de um sistema agroflorestal em que espécies arbóreas de grande porte - as chamadas uveiras – são usados como suporte para as videiras. Este sistema de condução da vinha possibilita a exploração do espaço vertical em campos agrícolas pequenos, servindo também como delimitação das propriedades e parcelas ". Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada

Projecto interessante para valorizar uma das poucas tradições fora do impeto latifundiario que invadiu a nossa agricultura. In loco, é muito giro de ver, eu ando de bicicleta por muitos locais onde existe esta vinha, e parece que estamos no passado, no bom sentido!!!.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Casa das Videiras







www.cm-lousada.pt





A Casa das Videiras é um espaço físico de vocação lúdico-didática, orientado para a realização de atividades de educação ambiental, formal e informal. Localizado no centro de Lousada, o espaço alia a arquitetura do edifício original, construção habitacional com características rurais, com a arquitetura sustentável, adotando soluções de aproveitamento do ambiente.









Fonte: Rota do Românico


É um espaço ligado à educação ambiental que valoriza a educação das crianças lousadesenses e está incluido no meio do parque urbano.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

BioEscola







www.cm-lousada.pt





Projecto com 4 anos, que é transversal a todos os niveis de ensino ao nivel da educação ambiental e que até tem um concurso com prémios monetários(*Desafio BioEscola 360º)* para quem tiver melhores práticas ambientais...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





Renaturalização e Criação de Zonas de Infiltração nas Margens do Rio Sousa em Pias.

A noticia acima referida fala da resolução de um problema de controle de cheias, que danificava a agricultura toda a volta na época das chuvas....

O antes e o depois são particularmente impactantes, além da beleza que a paisagem ficou...

A Câmara está a tentar remover erros de décadas, formar uma população ao nivel ambiental e tentar que Lousada seja um destino turistico sustentavel(algo impensavel ha 20 anos no Vale do Sousa) e que seja um municipio ambientalmente responsavel...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A casa de Vila Pouca em Meinedo, Lousada, foi comprada pela Câmara Municipal de Lousada para eventual Sede da Paisagem Protegida do Douro Superior e para núcleo museológico em nome Duarte Leite(estadista portugues do inicio do séc.XX).


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A Câmara de Lousada classificou a paisagem acima referida numa área de 1600hectares de forma a que os municipios limitrofes do Sousa(Felgueiras, Penafiel, Paredes) se juntem e se liguem com a paisagem protegida das Serras do Porto, criando uma área ambientalmente segura desde Felgueiras até ao Rio Douro, dando um novo interesse turístico à região.

Em anexo coloco o documento técnico disponibilizado no site da câmara de Lousada.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Este thread serve para mostrar noticias e projectos sobre Lousada e o seu concelho.

O concelho mais interessante do Vale do Sousa e de longe o com melhor qualidade de vida...

Visitem que vão gostar!!!


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Projeto Guarda Rios de Lousada tem "trabalho importante" no concelho


“Já foram caracterizados mais de 52 quilómetros de linhas de água, tendo sido disponibilizados 123 troços de 250 metros para adoção e monitorização regular por voluntários", destacou a autarquia.




averdade.com




.

Um projecto bem sucedido de limpeza da natureza, em que a população está a contribuir para algo verdadeiramente importante.!!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...

Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:









Lousada


Lousada é uma vila portuguesa no Distrito do Porto, região Norte e subregião do Tâmega, com cerca de 7 800 habitantes. É sede de um pequeno município com 94,89 km² de área e 47 130 habitantes (2006) [1], subdividido em 25 freguesias. O município é limitado a norte pelo município de Vizela, a...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...
> 
> Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:
> 
> ...


 Podes cancelar o thread, mas acho que é melhor esperar para ver se tem projectos ou não, não achas? ou agora so os municipios que interessam é que podem ter thread?

Isto vai começar pelo ambiente, depois irei colocar habitação/urbanismo, para depois finalizar com obras publicas...Tens muito para ler, se quiseres, como é obvio....


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Lousada Charcos







www.cm-lousada.pt





Trancrição da Câmara Municipal:

"A iniciativa Lousada Charcos que, para além de visar a conservação dos charcos e outros meios aquáticos do concelho, integrando, desse modo, o objetivo base do projeto IMPRINT+, designadamente a valorização dos recursos naturais e a educação ambiental, pretende educar para a sua importância ecológica. No decorrer dos trabalhos prevê-se o mapeamento, caracterização e criação de uma rede de charcos para a biodiversidade, tarefas que serão abordadas em ações educativas e de intervenção ambiental, direcionadas à comunidade escolar e ao público em geral, promovendo o conhecimento ambiental e o contacto com a natureza. Serão, de igual modo, envolvidos proprietários e agentes públicos que, através da disponibilização de terrenos para a implantação de charcos em áreas naturais ou naturalizadas, se comprometem com a estratégia e os princípios de conservação da natureza e de fomento da biodiversidade do território".


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Classificação da Paisagem Protegida do Sousa Superior







www.cm-lousada.pt





Criação da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS), acho que é um projecto de uma valia enorme dado que tenta reabilitar o que o homem estragou, é um pequeno esforço mas de uma valia enorme( seguindo a conversa de um thread que não este, um grande presidente traduz-se na mais valia das suas grandes ideias e execução delas...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Município de Lousada adquire Quinta de Vila Pouca


A aquisição representou um investimento de cerca de 200 mil euros.




averdade.com





Esta casa vai ser a sede da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS) e vai honrar a memoria de Duarte Leite, estadista portugues do inicio do sec.XX.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano


Os trabalhos na Mata de Vilar decorrem a bom ritmo, estando prevista a reabertura do espaço ainda no primeiro trimestre deste ano. As obras de ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





*Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano*


"Os trabalhos incluem o restabelecimento da antiga linha de água que atravessava o Vale das Faias, a transformação da antiga pedreira num charco para a vida selvagem e a construção de estruturas de visitação, designadamente um Centro de Interpretação, um Banco de Sementes e um viveiro pedagógico. " Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


Acho que ficaste sensibilizado dado que ja postei bastantes projectos e ainda só do ambiente....Agora podes é ir partilhando para o pessoal ver...Existem ideias muito boas e muito à parte do normal caciquismo tuga......Fica atento...Existe muita coisa nova que podes ir vendo nos próximos dias....Depois irá parando dado que estou a postar o que está a ser executado no ultimo ano e meio dado que são projectos de médio/longo prazo, mas prometo que depois da avalanche inical de projectos, vou tentar colocar 1 vez por mês algo novo, que não será dificil...Se não parar Lousada está a andar muito para a frente!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.

De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.
> 
> De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


A praça do românico é apenas um dos projectos que está previsto, do qual irei colocar fotos, estando o mesmo no inicio. Com tempo irei colocando tudo!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

E por trás do Centro Interpretativo?


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Vinha do Enforcado em Lousada


Tiveram início os trabalhos de caracterização da tradicional “Vinha do Enforcado”. Os tradicionais “bardos”, tão específicos de Lousada, são um ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





"Com origem ancestral em Itália, a Vinha do Enforcado possibilita a formação de um sistema agroflorestal em que espécies arbóreas de grande porte - as chamadas uveiras – são usados como suporte para as videiras. Este sistema de condução da vinha possibilita a exploração do espaço vertical em campos agrícolas pequenos, servindo também como delimitação das propriedades e parcelas ". Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada

Projecto interessante para valorizar uma das poucas tradições fora do impeto latifundiario que invadiu a nossa agricultura. In loco, é muito giro de ver, eu ando de bicicleta por muitos locais onde existe esta vinha, e parece que estamos no passado, no bom sentido!!!.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Casa das Videiras







www.cm-lousada.pt





A Casa das Videiras é um espaço físico de vocação lúdico-didática, orientado para a realização de atividades de educação ambiental, formal e informal. Localizado no centro de Lousada, o espaço alia a arquitetura do edifício original, construção habitacional com características rurais, com a arquitetura sustentável, adotando soluções de aproveitamento do ambiente.









Fonte: Rota do Românico


É um espaço ligado à educação ambiental que valoriza a educação das crianças lousadesenses e está incluido no meio do parque urbano.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

BioEscola







www.cm-lousada.pt





Projecto com 4 anos, que é transversal a todos os niveis de ensino ao nivel da educação ambiental e que até tem um concurso com prémios monetários(*Desafio BioEscola 360º)* para quem tiver melhores práticas ambientais...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





Renaturalização e Criação de Zonas de Infiltração nas Margens do Rio Sousa em Pias.

A noticia acima referida fala da resolução de um problema de controle de cheias, que danificava a agricultura toda a volta na época das chuvas....

O antes e o depois são particularmente impactantes, além da beleza que a paisagem ficou...

A Câmara está a tentar remover erros de décadas, formar uma população ao nivel ambiental e tentar que Lousada seja um destino turistico sustentavel(algo impensavel ha 20 anos no Vale do Sousa) e que seja um municipio ambientalmente responsavel...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A casa de Vila Pouca em Meinedo, Lousada, foi comprada pela Câmara Municipal de Lousada para eventual Sede da Paisagem Protegida do Douro Superior e para núcleo museológico em nome Duarte Leite(estadista portugues do inicio do séc.XX).


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A Câmara de Lousada classificou a paisagem acima referida numa área de 1600hectares de forma a que os municipios limitrofes do Sousa(Felgueiras, Penafiel, Paredes) se juntem e se liguem com a paisagem protegida das Serras do Porto, criando uma área ambientalmente segura desde Felgueiras até ao Rio Douro, dando um novo interesse turístico à região.

Em anexo coloco o documento técnico disponibilizado no site da câmara de Lousada.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Este thread serve para mostrar noticias e projectos sobre Lousada e o seu concelho.

O concelho mais interessante do Vale do Sousa e de longe o com melhor qualidade de vida...

Visitem que vão gostar!!!


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Projeto Guarda Rios de Lousada tem "trabalho importante" no concelho


“Já foram caracterizados mais de 52 quilómetros de linhas de água, tendo sido disponibilizados 123 troços de 250 metros para adoção e monitorização regular por voluntários", destacou a autarquia.




averdade.com




.

Um projecto bem sucedido de limpeza da natureza, em que a população está a contribuir para algo verdadeiramente importante.!!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...

Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:









Lousada


Lousada é uma vila portuguesa no Distrito do Porto, região Norte e subregião do Tâmega, com cerca de 7 800 habitantes. É sede de um pequeno município com 94,89 km² de área e 47 130 habitantes (2006) [1], subdividido em 25 freguesias. O município é limitado a norte pelo município de Vizela, a...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...
> 
> Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:
> 
> ...


 Podes cancelar o thread, mas acho que é melhor esperar para ver se tem projectos ou não, não achas? ou agora so os municipios que interessam é que podem ter thread?

Isto vai começar pelo ambiente, depois irei colocar habitação/urbanismo, para depois finalizar com obras publicas...Tens muito para ler, se quiseres, como é obvio....


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Lousada Charcos







www.cm-lousada.pt





Trancrição da Câmara Municipal:

"A iniciativa Lousada Charcos que, para além de visar a conservação dos charcos e outros meios aquáticos do concelho, integrando, desse modo, o objetivo base do projeto IMPRINT+, designadamente a valorização dos recursos naturais e a educação ambiental, pretende educar para a sua importância ecológica. No decorrer dos trabalhos prevê-se o mapeamento, caracterização e criação de uma rede de charcos para a biodiversidade, tarefas que serão abordadas em ações educativas e de intervenção ambiental, direcionadas à comunidade escolar e ao público em geral, promovendo o conhecimento ambiental e o contacto com a natureza. Serão, de igual modo, envolvidos proprietários e agentes públicos que, através da disponibilização de terrenos para a implantação de charcos em áreas naturais ou naturalizadas, se comprometem com a estratégia e os princípios de conservação da natureza e de fomento da biodiversidade do território".


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Classificação da Paisagem Protegida do Sousa Superior







www.cm-lousada.pt





Criação da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS), acho que é um projecto de uma valia enorme dado que tenta reabilitar o que o homem estragou, é um pequeno esforço mas de uma valia enorme( seguindo a conversa de um thread que não este, um grande presidente traduz-se na mais valia das suas grandes ideias e execução delas...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Município de Lousada adquire Quinta de Vila Pouca


A aquisição representou um investimento de cerca de 200 mil euros.




averdade.com





Esta casa vai ser a sede da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS) e vai honrar a memoria de Duarte Leite, estadista portugues do inicio do sec.XX.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano


Os trabalhos na Mata de Vilar decorrem a bom ritmo, estando prevista a reabertura do espaço ainda no primeiro trimestre deste ano. As obras de ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





*Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano*


"Os trabalhos incluem o restabelecimento da antiga linha de água que atravessava o Vale das Faias, a transformação da antiga pedreira num charco para a vida selvagem e a construção de estruturas de visitação, designadamente um Centro de Interpretação, um Banco de Sementes e um viveiro pedagógico. " Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


Acho que ficaste sensibilizado dado que ja postei bastantes projectos e ainda só do ambiente....Agora podes é ir partilhando para o pessoal ver...Existem ideias muito boas e muito à parte do normal caciquismo tuga......Fica atento...Existe muita coisa nova que podes ir vendo nos próximos dias....Depois irá parando dado que estou a postar o que está a ser executado no ultimo ano e meio dado que são projectos de médio/longo prazo, mas prometo que depois da avalanche inical de projectos, vou tentar colocar 1 vez por mês algo novo, que não será dificil...Se não parar Lousada está a andar muito para a frente!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.

De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.
> 
> De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


A praça do românico é apenas um dos projectos que está previsto, do qual irei colocar fotos, estando o mesmo no inicio. Com tempo irei colocando tudo!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

E por trás do Centro Interpretativo?


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Vinha do Enforcado em Lousada


Tiveram início os trabalhos de caracterização da tradicional “Vinha do Enforcado”. Os tradicionais “bardos”, tão específicos de Lousada, são um ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





"Com origem ancestral em Itália, a Vinha do Enforcado possibilita a formação de um sistema agroflorestal em que espécies arbóreas de grande porte - as chamadas uveiras – são usados como suporte para as videiras. Este sistema de condução da vinha possibilita a exploração do espaço vertical em campos agrícolas pequenos, servindo também como delimitação das propriedades e parcelas ". Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada

Projecto interessante para valorizar uma das poucas tradições fora do impeto latifundiario que invadiu a nossa agricultura. In loco, é muito giro de ver, eu ando de bicicleta por muitos locais onde existe esta vinha, e parece que estamos no passado, no bom sentido!!!.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Casa das Videiras







www.cm-lousada.pt





A Casa das Videiras é um espaço físico de vocação lúdico-didática, orientado para a realização de atividades de educação ambiental, formal e informal. Localizado no centro de Lousada, o espaço alia a arquitetura do edifício original, construção habitacional com características rurais, com a arquitetura sustentável, adotando soluções de aproveitamento do ambiente.









Fonte: Rota do Românico


É um espaço ligado à educação ambiental que valoriza a educação das crianças lousadesenses e está incluido no meio do parque urbano.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

BioEscola







www.cm-lousada.pt





Projecto com 4 anos, que é transversal a todos os niveis de ensino ao nivel da educação ambiental e que até tem um concurso com prémios monetários(*Desafio BioEscola 360º)* para quem tiver melhores práticas ambientais...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





Renaturalização e Criação de Zonas de Infiltração nas Margens do Rio Sousa em Pias.

A noticia acima referida fala da resolução de um problema de controle de cheias, que danificava a agricultura toda a volta na época das chuvas....

O antes e o depois são particularmente impactantes, além da beleza que a paisagem ficou...

A Câmara está a tentar remover erros de décadas, formar uma população ao nivel ambiental e tentar que Lousada seja um destino turistico sustentavel(algo impensavel ha 20 anos no Vale do Sousa) e que seja um municipio ambientalmente responsavel...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A casa de Vila Pouca em Meinedo, Lousada, foi comprada pela Câmara Municipal de Lousada para eventual Sede da Paisagem Protegida do Douro Superior e para núcleo museológico em nome Duarte Leite(estadista portugues do inicio do séc.XX).


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A Câmara de Lousada classificou a paisagem acima referida numa área de 1600hectares de forma a que os municipios limitrofes do Sousa(Felgueiras, Penafiel, Paredes) se juntem e se liguem com a paisagem protegida das Serras do Porto, criando uma área ambientalmente segura desde Felgueiras até ao Rio Douro, dando um novo interesse turístico à região.

Em anexo coloco o documento técnico disponibilizado no site da câmara de Lousada.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Este thread serve para mostrar noticias e projectos sobre Lousada e o seu concelho.

O concelho mais interessante do Vale do Sousa e de longe o com melhor qualidade de vida...

Visitem que vão gostar!!!


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Projeto Guarda Rios de Lousada tem "trabalho importante" no concelho


“Já foram caracterizados mais de 52 quilómetros de linhas de água, tendo sido disponibilizados 123 troços de 250 metros para adoção e monitorização regular por voluntários", destacou a autarquia.




averdade.com




.

Um projecto bem sucedido de limpeza da natureza, em que a população está a contribuir para algo verdadeiramente importante.!!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...

Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:









Lousada


Lousada é uma vila portuguesa no Distrito do Porto, região Norte e subregião do Tâmega, com cerca de 7 800 habitantes. É sede de um pequeno município com 94,89 km² de área e 47 130 habitantes (2006) [1], subdividido em 25 freguesias. O município é limitado a norte pelo município de Vizela, a...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...
> 
> Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:
> 
> ...


 Podes cancelar o thread, mas acho que é melhor esperar para ver se tem projectos ou não, não achas? ou agora so os municipios que interessam é que podem ter thread?

Isto vai começar pelo ambiente, depois irei colocar habitação/urbanismo, para depois finalizar com obras publicas...Tens muito para ler, se quiseres, como é obvio....


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Lousada Charcos







www.cm-lousada.pt





Trancrição da Câmara Municipal:

"A iniciativa Lousada Charcos que, para além de visar a conservação dos charcos e outros meios aquáticos do concelho, integrando, desse modo, o objetivo base do projeto IMPRINT+, designadamente a valorização dos recursos naturais e a educação ambiental, pretende educar para a sua importância ecológica. No decorrer dos trabalhos prevê-se o mapeamento, caracterização e criação de uma rede de charcos para a biodiversidade, tarefas que serão abordadas em ações educativas e de intervenção ambiental, direcionadas à comunidade escolar e ao público em geral, promovendo o conhecimento ambiental e o contacto com a natureza. Serão, de igual modo, envolvidos proprietários e agentes públicos que, através da disponibilização de terrenos para a implantação de charcos em áreas naturais ou naturalizadas, se comprometem com a estratégia e os princípios de conservação da natureza e de fomento da biodiversidade do território".


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Classificação da Paisagem Protegida do Sousa Superior







www.cm-lousada.pt





Criação da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS), acho que é um projecto de uma valia enorme dado que tenta reabilitar o que o homem estragou, é um pequeno esforço mas de uma valia enorme( seguindo a conversa de um thread que não este, um grande presidente traduz-se na mais valia das suas grandes ideias e execução delas...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Município de Lousada adquire Quinta de Vila Pouca


A aquisição representou um investimento de cerca de 200 mil euros.




averdade.com





Esta casa vai ser a sede da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS) e vai honrar a memoria de Duarte Leite, estadista portugues do inicio do sec.XX.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano


Os trabalhos na Mata de Vilar decorrem a bom ritmo, estando prevista a reabertura do espaço ainda no primeiro trimestre deste ano. As obras de ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





*Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano*


"Os trabalhos incluem o restabelecimento da antiga linha de água que atravessava o Vale das Faias, a transformação da antiga pedreira num charco para a vida selvagem e a construção de estruturas de visitação, designadamente um Centro de Interpretação, um Banco de Sementes e um viveiro pedagógico. " Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


Acho que ficaste sensibilizado dado que ja postei bastantes projectos e ainda só do ambiente....Agora podes é ir partilhando para o pessoal ver...Existem ideias muito boas e muito à parte do normal caciquismo tuga......Fica atento...Existe muita coisa nova que podes ir vendo nos próximos dias....Depois irá parando dado que estou a postar o que está a ser executado no ultimo ano e meio dado que são projectos de médio/longo prazo, mas prometo que depois da avalanche inical de projectos, vou tentar colocar 1 vez por mês algo novo, que não será dificil...Se não parar Lousada está a andar muito para a frente!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.

De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.
> 
> De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


A praça do românico é apenas um dos projectos que está previsto, do qual irei colocar fotos, estando o mesmo no inicio. Com tempo irei colocando tudo!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

E por trás do Centro Interpretativo?


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Vinha do Enforcado em Lousada


Tiveram início os trabalhos de caracterização da tradicional “Vinha do Enforcado”. Os tradicionais “bardos”, tão específicos de Lousada, são um ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





"Com origem ancestral em Itália, a Vinha do Enforcado possibilita a formação de um sistema agroflorestal em que espécies arbóreas de grande porte - as chamadas uveiras – são usados como suporte para as videiras. Este sistema de condução da vinha possibilita a exploração do espaço vertical em campos agrícolas pequenos, servindo também como delimitação das propriedades e parcelas ". Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada

Projecto interessante para valorizar uma das poucas tradições fora do impeto latifundiario que invadiu a nossa agricultura. In loco, é muito giro de ver, eu ando de bicicleta por muitos locais onde existe esta vinha, e parece que estamos no passado, no bom sentido!!!.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Casa das Videiras







www.cm-lousada.pt





A Casa das Videiras é um espaço físico de vocação lúdico-didática, orientado para a realização de atividades de educação ambiental, formal e informal. Localizado no centro de Lousada, o espaço alia a arquitetura do edifício original, construção habitacional com características rurais, com a arquitetura sustentável, adotando soluções de aproveitamento do ambiente.









Fonte: Rota do Românico


É um espaço ligado à educação ambiental que valoriza a educação das crianças lousadesenses e está incluido no meio do parque urbano.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

BioEscola







www.cm-lousada.pt





Projecto com 4 anos, que é transversal a todos os niveis de ensino ao nivel da educação ambiental e que até tem um concurso com prémios monetários(*Desafio BioEscola 360º)* para quem tiver melhores práticas ambientais...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





Renaturalização e Criação de Zonas de Infiltração nas Margens do Rio Sousa em Pias.

A noticia acima referida fala da resolução de um problema de controle de cheias, que danificava a agricultura toda a volta na época das chuvas....

O antes e o depois são particularmente impactantes, além da beleza que a paisagem ficou...

A Câmara está a tentar remover erros de décadas, formar uma população ao nivel ambiental e tentar que Lousada seja um destino turistico sustentavel(algo impensavel ha 20 anos no Vale do Sousa) e que seja um municipio ambientalmente responsavel...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A casa de Vila Pouca em Meinedo, Lousada, foi comprada pela Câmara Municipal de Lousada para eventual Sede da Paisagem Protegida do Douro Superior e para núcleo museológico em nome Duarte Leite(estadista portugues do inicio do séc.XX).


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A Câmara de Lousada classificou a paisagem acima referida numa área de 1600hectares de forma a que os municipios limitrofes do Sousa(Felgueiras, Penafiel, Paredes) se juntem e se liguem com a paisagem protegida das Serras do Porto, criando uma área ambientalmente segura desde Felgueiras até ao Rio Douro, dando um novo interesse turístico à região.

Em anexo coloco o documento técnico disponibilizado no site da câmara de Lousada.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Este thread serve para mostrar noticias e projectos sobre Lousada e o seu concelho.

O concelho mais interessante do Vale do Sousa e de longe o com melhor qualidade de vida...

Visitem que vão gostar!!!


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Projeto Guarda Rios de Lousada tem "trabalho importante" no concelho


“Já foram caracterizados mais de 52 quilómetros de linhas de água, tendo sido disponibilizados 123 troços de 250 metros para adoção e monitorização regular por voluntários", destacou a autarquia.




averdade.com




.

Um projecto bem sucedido de limpeza da natureza, em que a população está a contribuir para algo verdadeiramente importante.!!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...

Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:









Lousada


Lousada é uma vila portuguesa no Distrito do Porto, região Norte e subregião do Tâmega, com cerca de 7 800 habitantes. É sede de um pequeno município com 94,89 km² de área e 47 130 habitantes (2006) [1], subdividido em 25 freguesias. O município é limitado a norte pelo município de Vizela, a...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...
> 
> Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:
> 
> ...


 Podes cancelar o thread, mas acho que é melhor esperar para ver se tem projectos ou não, não achas? ou agora so os municipios que interessam é que podem ter thread?

Isto vai começar pelo ambiente, depois irei colocar habitação/urbanismo, para depois finalizar com obras publicas...Tens muito para ler, se quiseres, como é obvio....


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Lousada Charcos







www.cm-lousada.pt





Trancrição da Câmara Municipal:

"A iniciativa Lousada Charcos que, para além de visar a conservação dos charcos e outros meios aquáticos do concelho, integrando, desse modo, o objetivo base do projeto IMPRINT+, designadamente a valorização dos recursos naturais e a educação ambiental, pretende educar para a sua importância ecológica. No decorrer dos trabalhos prevê-se o mapeamento, caracterização e criação de uma rede de charcos para a biodiversidade, tarefas que serão abordadas em ações educativas e de intervenção ambiental, direcionadas à comunidade escolar e ao público em geral, promovendo o conhecimento ambiental e o contacto com a natureza. Serão, de igual modo, envolvidos proprietários e agentes públicos que, através da disponibilização de terrenos para a implantação de charcos em áreas naturais ou naturalizadas, se comprometem com a estratégia e os princípios de conservação da natureza e de fomento da biodiversidade do território".


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Classificação da Paisagem Protegida do Sousa Superior







www.cm-lousada.pt





Criação da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS), acho que é um projecto de uma valia enorme dado que tenta reabilitar o que o homem estragou, é um pequeno esforço mas de uma valia enorme( seguindo a conversa de um thread que não este, um grande presidente traduz-se na mais valia das suas grandes ideias e execução delas...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Município de Lousada adquire Quinta de Vila Pouca


A aquisição representou um investimento de cerca de 200 mil euros.




averdade.com





Esta casa vai ser a sede da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS) e vai honrar a memoria de Duarte Leite, estadista portugues do inicio do sec.XX.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano


Os trabalhos na Mata de Vilar decorrem a bom ritmo, estando prevista a reabertura do espaço ainda no primeiro trimestre deste ano. As obras de ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





*Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano*


"Os trabalhos incluem o restabelecimento da antiga linha de água que atravessava o Vale das Faias, a transformação da antiga pedreira num charco para a vida selvagem e a construção de estruturas de visitação, designadamente um Centro de Interpretação, um Banco de Sementes e um viveiro pedagógico. " Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


Acho que ficaste sensibilizado dado que ja postei bastantes projectos e ainda só do ambiente....Agora podes é ir partilhando para o pessoal ver...Existem ideias muito boas e muito à parte do normal caciquismo tuga......Fica atento...Existe muita coisa nova que podes ir vendo nos próximos dias....Depois irá parando dado que estou a postar o que está a ser executado no ultimo ano e meio dado que são projectos de médio/longo prazo, mas prometo que depois da avalanche inical de projectos, vou tentar colocar 1 vez por mês algo novo, que não será dificil...Se não parar Lousada está a andar muito para a frente!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.

De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.
> 
> De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


A praça do românico é apenas um dos projectos que está previsto, do qual irei colocar fotos, estando o mesmo no inicio. Com tempo irei colocando tudo!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

E por trás do Centro Interpretativo?


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Vinha do Enforcado em Lousada


Tiveram início os trabalhos de caracterização da tradicional “Vinha do Enforcado”. Os tradicionais “bardos”, tão específicos de Lousada, são um ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





"Com origem ancestral em Itália, a Vinha do Enforcado possibilita a formação de um sistema agroflorestal em que espécies arbóreas de grande porte - as chamadas uveiras – são usados como suporte para as videiras. Este sistema de condução da vinha possibilita a exploração do espaço vertical em campos agrícolas pequenos, servindo também como delimitação das propriedades e parcelas ". Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada

Projecto interessante para valorizar uma das poucas tradições fora do impeto latifundiario que invadiu a nossa agricultura. In loco, é muito giro de ver, eu ando de bicicleta por muitos locais onde existe esta vinha, e parece que estamos no passado, no bom sentido!!!.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Casa das Videiras







www.cm-lousada.pt





A Casa das Videiras é um espaço físico de vocação lúdico-didática, orientado para a realização de atividades de educação ambiental, formal e informal. Localizado no centro de Lousada, o espaço alia a arquitetura do edifício original, construção habitacional com características rurais, com a arquitetura sustentável, adotando soluções de aproveitamento do ambiente.









Fonte: Rota do Românico


É um espaço ligado à educação ambiental que valoriza a educação das crianças lousadesenses e está incluido no meio do parque urbano.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

BioEscola







www.cm-lousada.pt





Projecto com 4 anos, que é transversal a todos os niveis de ensino ao nivel da educação ambiental e que até tem um concurso com prémios monetários(*Desafio BioEscola 360º)* para quem tiver melhores práticas ambientais...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





Renaturalização e Criação de Zonas de Infiltração nas Margens do Rio Sousa em Pias.

A noticia acima referida fala da resolução de um problema de controle de cheias, que danificava a agricultura toda a volta na época das chuvas....

O antes e o depois são particularmente impactantes, além da beleza que a paisagem ficou...

A Câmara está a tentar remover erros de décadas, formar uma população ao nivel ambiental e tentar que Lousada seja um destino turistico sustentavel(algo impensavel ha 20 anos no Vale do Sousa) e que seja um municipio ambientalmente responsavel...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A casa de Vila Pouca em Meinedo, Lousada, foi comprada pela Câmara Municipal de Lousada para eventual Sede da Paisagem Protegida do Douro Superior e para núcleo museológico em nome Duarte Leite(estadista portugues do inicio do séc.XX).


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A Câmara de Lousada classificou a paisagem acima referida numa área de 1600hectares de forma a que os municipios limitrofes do Sousa(Felgueiras, Penafiel, Paredes) se juntem e se liguem com a paisagem protegida das Serras do Porto, criando uma área ambientalmente segura desde Felgueiras até ao Rio Douro, dando um novo interesse turístico à região.

Em anexo coloco o documento técnico disponibilizado no site da câmara de Lousada.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Este thread serve para mostrar noticias e projectos sobre Lousada e o seu concelho.

O concelho mais interessante do Vale do Sousa e de longe o com melhor qualidade de vida...

Visitem que vão gostar!!!


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Projeto Guarda Rios de Lousada tem "trabalho importante" no concelho


“Já foram caracterizados mais de 52 quilómetros de linhas de água, tendo sido disponibilizados 123 troços de 250 metros para adoção e monitorização regular por voluntários", destacou a autarquia.




averdade.com




.

Um projecto bem sucedido de limpeza da natureza, em que a população está a contribuir para algo verdadeiramente importante.!!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...

Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:









Lousada


Lousada é uma vila portuguesa no Distrito do Porto, região Norte e subregião do Tâmega, com cerca de 7 800 habitantes. É sede de um pequeno município com 94,89 km² de área e 47 130 habitantes (2006) [1], subdividido em 25 freguesias. O município é limitado a norte pelo município de Vizela, a...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...
> 
> Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:
> 
> ...


 Podes cancelar o thread, mas acho que é melhor esperar para ver se tem projectos ou não, não achas? ou agora so os municipios que interessam é que podem ter thread?

Isto vai começar pelo ambiente, depois irei colocar habitação/urbanismo, para depois finalizar com obras publicas...Tens muito para ler, se quiseres, como é obvio....


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Lousada Charcos







www.cm-lousada.pt





Trancrição da Câmara Municipal:

"A iniciativa Lousada Charcos que, para além de visar a conservação dos charcos e outros meios aquáticos do concelho, integrando, desse modo, o objetivo base do projeto IMPRINT+, designadamente a valorização dos recursos naturais e a educação ambiental, pretende educar para a sua importância ecológica. No decorrer dos trabalhos prevê-se o mapeamento, caracterização e criação de uma rede de charcos para a biodiversidade, tarefas que serão abordadas em ações educativas e de intervenção ambiental, direcionadas à comunidade escolar e ao público em geral, promovendo o conhecimento ambiental e o contacto com a natureza. Serão, de igual modo, envolvidos proprietários e agentes públicos que, através da disponibilização de terrenos para a implantação de charcos em áreas naturais ou naturalizadas, se comprometem com a estratégia e os princípios de conservação da natureza e de fomento da biodiversidade do território".


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Classificação da Paisagem Protegida do Sousa Superior







www.cm-lousada.pt





Criação da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS), acho que é um projecto de uma valia enorme dado que tenta reabilitar o que o homem estragou, é um pequeno esforço mas de uma valia enorme( seguindo a conversa de um thread que não este, um grande presidente traduz-se na mais valia das suas grandes ideias e execução delas...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Município de Lousada adquire Quinta de Vila Pouca


A aquisição representou um investimento de cerca de 200 mil euros.




averdade.com





Esta casa vai ser a sede da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS) e vai honrar a memoria de Duarte Leite, estadista portugues do inicio do sec.XX.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano


Os trabalhos na Mata de Vilar decorrem a bom ritmo, estando prevista a reabertura do espaço ainda no primeiro trimestre deste ano. As obras de ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





*Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano*


"Os trabalhos incluem o restabelecimento da antiga linha de água que atravessava o Vale das Faias, a transformação da antiga pedreira num charco para a vida selvagem e a construção de estruturas de visitação, designadamente um Centro de Interpretação, um Banco de Sementes e um viveiro pedagógico. " Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


Acho que ficaste sensibilizado dado que ja postei bastantes projectos e ainda só do ambiente....Agora podes é ir partilhando para o pessoal ver...Existem ideias muito boas e muito à parte do normal caciquismo tuga......Fica atento...Existe muita coisa nova que podes ir vendo nos próximos dias....Depois irá parando dado que estou a postar o que está a ser executado no ultimo ano e meio dado que são projectos de médio/longo prazo, mas prometo que depois da avalanche inical de projectos, vou tentar colocar 1 vez por mês algo novo, que não será dificil...Se não parar Lousada está a andar muito para a frente!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.

De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.
> 
> De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


A praça do românico é apenas um dos projectos que está previsto, do qual irei colocar fotos, estando o mesmo no inicio. Com tempo irei colocando tudo!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

E por trás do Centro Interpretativo?


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Vinha do Enforcado em Lousada


Tiveram início os trabalhos de caracterização da tradicional “Vinha do Enforcado”. Os tradicionais “bardos”, tão específicos de Lousada, são um ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





"Com origem ancestral em Itália, a Vinha do Enforcado possibilita a formação de um sistema agroflorestal em que espécies arbóreas de grande porte - as chamadas uveiras – são usados como suporte para as videiras. Este sistema de condução da vinha possibilita a exploração do espaço vertical em campos agrícolas pequenos, servindo também como delimitação das propriedades e parcelas ". Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada

Projecto interessante para valorizar uma das poucas tradições fora do impeto latifundiario que invadiu a nossa agricultura. In loco, é muito giro de ver, eu ando de bicicleta por muitos locais onde existe esta vinha, e parece que estamos no passado, no bom sentido!!!.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Casa das Videiras







www.cm-lousada.pt





A Casa das Videiras é um espaço físico de vocação lúdico-didática, orientado para a realização de atividades de educação ambiental, formal e informal. Localizado no centro de Lousada, o espaço alia a arquitetura do edifício original, construção habitacional com características rurais, com a arquitetura sustentável, adotando soluções de aproveitamento do ambiente.









Fonte: Rota do Românico


É um espaço ligado à educação ambiental que valoriza a educação das crianças lousadesenses e está incluido no meio do parque urbano.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

BioEscola







www.cm-lousada.pt





Projecto com 4 anos, que é transversal a todos os niveis de ensino ao nivel da educação ambiental e que até tem um concurso com prémios monetários(*Desafio BioEscola 360º)* para quem tiver melhores práticas ambientais...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





Renaturalização e Criação de Zonas de Infiltração nas Margens do Rio Sousa em Pias.

A noticia acima referida fala da resolução de um problema de controle de cheias, que danificava a agricultura toda a volta na época das chuvas....

O antes e o depois são particularmente impactantes, além da beleza que a paisagem ficou...

A Câmara está a tentar remover erros de décadas, formar uma população ao nivel ambiental e tentar que Lousada seja um destino turistico sustentavel(algo impensavel ha 20 anos no Vale do Sousa) e que seja um municipio ambientalmente responsavel...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A casa de Vila Pouca em Meinedo, Lousada, foi comprada pela Câmara Municipal de Lousada para eventual Sede da Paisagem Protegida do Douro Superior e para núcleo museológico em nome Duarte Leite(estadista portugues do inicio do séc.XX).


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A Câmara de Lousada classificou a paisagem acima referida numa área de 1600hectares de forma a que os municipios limitrofes do Sousa(Felgueiras, Penafiel, Paredes) se juntem e se liguem com a paisagem protegida das Serras do Porto, criando uma área ambientalmente segura desde Felgueiras até ao Rio Douro, dando um novo interesse turístico à região.

Em anexo coloco o documento técnico disponibilizado no site da câmara de Lousada.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Este thread serve para mostrar noticias e projectos sobre Lousada e o seu concelho.

O concelho mais interessante do Vale do Sousa e de longe o com melhor qualidade de vida...

Visitem que vão gostar!!!


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Projeto Guarda Rios de Lousada tem "trabalho importante" no concelho


“Já foram caracterizados mais de 52 quilómetros de linhas de água, tendo sido disponibilizados 123 troços de 250 metros para adoção e monitorização regular por voluntários", destacou a autarquia.




averdade.com




.

Um projecto bem sucedido de limpeza da natureza, em que a população está a contribuir para algo verdadeiramente importante.!!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...

Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:









Lousada


Lousada é uma vila portuguesa no Distrito do Porto, região Norte e subregião do Tâmega, com cerca de 7 800 habitantes. É sede de um pequeno município com 94,89 km² de área e 47 130 habitantes (2006) [1], subdividido em 25 freguesias. O município é limitado a norte pelo município de Vizela, a...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...
> 
> Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:
> 
> ...


 Podes cancelar o thread, mas acho que é melhor esperar para ver se tem projectos ou não, não achas? ou agora so os municipios que interessam é que podem ter thread?

Isto vai começar pelo ambiente, depois irei colocar habitação/urbanismo, para depois finalizar com obras publicas...Tens muito para ler, se quiseres, como é obvio....


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Lousada Charcos







www.cm-lousada.pt





Trancrição da Câmara Municipal:

"A iniciativa Lousada Charcos que, para além de visar a conservação dos charcos e outros meios aquáticos do concelho, integrando, desse modo, o objetivo base do projeto IMPRINT+, designadamente a valorização dos recursos naturais e a educação ambiental, pretende educar para a sua importância ecológica. No decorrer dos trabalhos prevê-se o mapeamento, caracterização e criação de uma rede de charcos para a biodiversidade, tarefas que serão abordadas em ações educativas e de intervenção ambiental, direcionadas à comunidade escolar e ao público em geral, promovendo o conhecimento ambiental e o contacto com a natureza. Serão, de igual modo, envolvidos proprietários e agentes públicos que, através da disponibilização de terrenos para a implantação de charcos em áreas naturais ou naturalizadas, se comprometem com a estratégia e os princípios de conservação da natureza e de fomento da biodiversidade do território".


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Classificação da Paisagem Protegida do Sousa Superior







www.cm-lousada.pt





Criação da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS), acho que é um projecto de uma valia enorme dado que tenta reabilitar o que o homem estragou, é um pequeno esforço mas de uma valia enorme( seguindo a conversa de um thread que não este, um grande presidente traduz-se na mais valia das suas grandes ideias e execução delas...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Município de Lousada adquire Quinta de Vila Pouca


A aquisição representou um investimento de cerca de 200 mil euros.




averdade.com





Esta casa vai ser a sede da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS) e vai honrar a memoria de Duarte Leite, estadista portugues do inicio do sec.XX.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano


Os trabalhos na Mata de Vilar decorrem a bom ritmo, estando prevista a reabertura do espaço ainda no primeiro trimestre deste ano. As obras de ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





*Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano*


"Os trabalhos incluem o restabelecimento da antiga linha de água que atravessava o Vale das Faias, a transformação da antiga pedreira num charco para a vida selvagem e a construção de estruturas de visitação, designadamente um Centro de Interpretação, um Banco de Sementes e um viveiro pedagógico. " Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


Acho que ficaste sensibilizado dado que ja postei bastantes projectos e ainda só do ambiente....Agora podes é ir partilhando para o pessoal ver...Existem ideias muito boas e muito à parte do normal caciquismo tuga......Fica atento...Existe muita coisa nova que podes ir vendo nos próximos dias....Depois irá parando dado que estou a postar o que está a ser executado no ultimo ano e meio dado que são projectos de médio/longo prazo, mas prometo que depois da avalanche inical de projectos, vou tentar colocar 1 vez por mês algo novo, que não será dificil...Se não parar Lousada está a andar muito para a frente!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.

De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.
> 
> De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


A praça do românico é apenas um dos projectos que está previsto, do qual irei colocar fotos, estando o mesmo no inicio. Com tempo irei colocando tudo!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

E por trás do Centro Interpretativo?


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Vinha do Enforcado em Lousada


Tiveram início os trabalhos de caracterização da tradicional “Vinha do Enforcado”. Os tradicionais “bardos”, tão específicos de Lousada, são um ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





"Com origem ancestral em Itália, a Vinha do Enforcado possibilita a formação de um sistema agroflorestal em que espécies arbóreas de grande porte - as chamadas uveiras – são usados como suporte para as videiras. Este sistema de condução da vinha possibilita a exploração do espaço vertical em campos agrícolas pequenos, servindo também como delimitação das propriedades e parcelas ". Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada

Projecto interessante para valorizar uma das poucas tradições fora do impeto latifundiario que invadiu a nossa agricultura. In loco, é muito giro de ver, eu ando de bicicleta por muitos locais onde existe esta vinha, e parece que estamos no passado, no bom sentido!!!.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Casa das Videiras







www.cm-lousada.pt





A Casa das Videiras é um espaço físico de vocação lúdico-didática, orientado para a realização de atividades de educação ambiental, formal e informal. Localizado no centro de Lousada, o espaço alia a arquitetura do edifício original, construção habitacional com características rurais, com a arquitetura sustentável, adotando soluções de aproveitamento do ambiente.









Fonte: Rota do Românico


É um espaço ligado à educação ambiental que valoriza a educação das crianças lousadesenses e está incluido no meio do parque urbano.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

BioEscola







www.cm-lousada.pt





Projecto com 4 anos, que é transversal a todos os niveis de ensino ao nivel da educação ambiental e que até tem um concurso com prémios monetários(*Desafio BioEscola 360º)* para quem tiver melhores práticas ambientais...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





Renaturalização e Criação de Zonas de Infiltração nas Margens do Rio Sousa em Pias.

A noticia acima referida fala da resolução de um problema de controle de cheias, que danificava a agricultura toda a volta na época das chuvas....

O antes e o depois são particularmente impactantes, além da beleza que a paisagem ficou...

A Câmara está a tentar remover erros de décadas, formar uma população ao nivel ambiental e tentar que Lousada seja um destino turistico sustentavel(algo impensavel ha 20 anos no Vale do Sousa) e que seja um municipio ambientalmente responsavel...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A casa de Vila Pouca em Meinedo, Lousada, foi comprada pela Câmara Municipal de Lousada para eventual Sede da Paisagem Protegida do Douro Superior e para núcleo museológico em nome Duarte Leite(estadista portugues do inicio do séc.XX).


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A Câmara de Lousada classificou a paisagem acima referida numa área de 1600hectares de forma a que os municipios limitrofes do Sousa(Felgueiras, Penafiel, Paredes) se juntem e se liguem com a paisagem protegida das Serras do Porto, criando uma área ambientalmente segura desde Felgueiras até ao Rio Douro, dando um novo interesse turístico à região.

Em anexo coloco o documento técnico disponibilizado no site da câmara de Lousada.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Este thread serve para mostrar noticias e projectos sobre Lousada e o seu concelho.

O concelho mais interessante do Vale do Sousa e de longe o com melhor qualidade de vida...

Visitem que vão gostar!!!


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Projeto Guarda Rios de Lousada tem "trabalho importante" no concelho


“Já foram caracterizados mais de 52 quilómetros de linhas de água, tendo sido disponibilizados 123 troços de 250 metros para adoção e monitorização regular por voluntários", destacou a autarquia.




averdade.com




.

Um projecto bem sucedido de limpeza da natureza, em que a população está a contribuir para algo verdadeiramente importante.!!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...

Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:









Lousada


Lousada é uma vila portuguesa no Distrito do Porto, região Norte e subregião do Tâmega, com cerca de 7 800 habitantes. É sede de um pequeno município com 94,89 km² de área e 47 130 habitantes (2006) [1], subdividido em 25 freguesias. O município é limitado a norte pelo município de Vizela, a...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...
> 
> Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:
> 
> ...


 Podes cancelar o thread, mas acho que é melhor esperar para ver se tem projectos ou não, não achas? ou agora so os municipios que interessam é que podem ter thread?

Isto vai começar pelo ambiente, depois irei colocar habitação/urbanismo, para depois finalizar com obras publicas...Tens muito para ler, se quiseres, como é obvio....


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Lousada Charcos







www.cm-lousada.pt





Trancrição da Câmara Municipal:

"A iniciativa Lousada Charcos que, para além de visar a conservação dos charcos e outros meios aquáticos do concelho, integrando, desse modo, o objetivo base do projeto IMPRINT+, designadamente a valorização dos recursos naturais e a educação ambiental, pretende educar para a sua importância ecológica. No decorrer dos trabalhos prevê-se o mapeamento, caracterização e criação de uma rede de charcos para a biodiversidade, tarefas que serão abordadas em ações educativas e de intervenção ambiental, direcionadas à comunidade escolar e ao público em geral, promovendo o conhecimento ambiental e o contacto com a natureza. Serão, de igual modo, envolvidos proprietários e agentes públicos que, através da disponibilização de terrenos para a implantação de charcos em áreas naturais ou naturalizadas, se comprometem com a estratégia e os princípios de conservação da natureza e de fomento da biodiversidade do território".


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Classificação da Paisagem Protegida do Sousa Superior







www.cm-lousada.pt





Criação da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS), acho que é um projecto de uma valia enorme dado que tenta reabilitar o que o homem estragou, é um pequeno esforço mas de uma valia enorme( seguindo a conversa de um thread que não este, um grande presidente traduz-se na mais valia das suas grandes ideias e execução delas...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Município de Lousada adquire Quinta de Vila Pouca


A aquisição representou um investimento de cerca de 200 mil euros.




averdade.com





Esta casa vai ser a sede da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS) e vai honrar a memoria de Duarte Leite, estadista portugues do inicio do sec.XX.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano


Os trabalhos na Mata de Vilar decorrem a bom ritmo, estando prevista a reabertura do espaço ainda no primeiro trimestre deste ano. As obras de ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





*Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano*


"Os trabalhos incluem o restabelecimento da antiga linha de água que atravessava o Vale das Faias, a transformação da antiga pedreira num charco para a vida selvagem e a construção de estruturas de visitação, designadamente um Centro de Interpretação, um Banco de Sementes e um viveiro pedagógico. " Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


Acho que ficaste sensibilizado dado que ja postei bastantes projectos e ainda só do ambiente....Agora podes é ir partilhando para o pessoal ver...Existem ideias muito boas e muito à parte do normal caciquismo tuga......Fica atento...Existe muita coisa nova que podes ir vendo nos próximos dias....Depois irá parando dado que estou a postar o que está a ser executado no ultimo ano e meio dado que são projectos de médio/longo prazo, mas prometo que depois da avalanche inical de projectos, vou tentar colocar 1 vez por mês algo novo, que não será dificil...Se não parar Lousada está a andar muito para a frente!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.

De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.
> 
> De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


A praça do românico é apenas um dos projectos que está previsto, do qual irei colocar fotos, estando o mesmo no inicio. Com tempo irei colocando tudo!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

E por trás do Centro Interpretativo?


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Vinha do Enforcado em Lousada


Tiveram início os trabalhos de caracterização da tradicional “Vinha do Enforcado”. Os tradicionais “bardos”, tão específicos de Lousada, são um ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





"Com origem ancestral em Itália, a Vinha do Enforcado possibilita a formação de um sistema agroflorestal em que espécies arbóreas de grande porte - as chamadas uveiras – são usados como suporte para as videiras. Este sistema de condução da vinha possibilita a exploração do espaço vertical em campos agrícolas pequenos, servindo também como delimitação das propriedades e parcelas ". Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada

Projecto interessante para valorizar uma das poucas tradições fora do impeto latifundiario que invadiu a nossa agricultura. In loco, é muito giro de ver, eu ando de bicicleta por muitos locais onde existe esta vinha, e parece que estamos no passado, no bom sentido!!!.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Casa das Videiras







www.cm-lousada.pt





A Casa das Videiras é um espaço físico de vocação lúdico-didática, orientado para a realização de atividades de educação ambiental, formal e informal. Localizado no centro de Lousada, o espaço alia a arquitetura do edifício original, construção habitacional com características rurais, com a arquitetura sustentável, adotando soluções de aproveitamento do ambiente.









Fonte: Rota do Românico


É um espaço ligado à educação ambiental que valoriza a educação das crianças lousadesenses e está incluido no meio do parque urbano.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

BioEscola







www.cm-lousada.pt





Projecto com 4 anos, que é transversal a todos os niveis de ensino ao nivel da educação ambiental e que até tem um concurso com prémios monetários(*Desafio BioEscola 360º)* para quem tiver melhores práticas ambientais...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





Renaturalização e Criação de Zonas de Infiltração nas Margens do Rio Sousa em Pias.

A noticia acima referida fala da resolução de um problema de controle de cheias, que danificava a agricultura toda a volta na época das chuvas....

O antes e o depois são particularmente impactantes, além da beleza que a paisagem ficou...

A Câmara está a tentar remover erros de décadas, formar uma população ao nivel ambiental e tentar que Lousada seja um destino turistico sustentavel(algo impensavel ha 20 anos no Vale do Sousa) e que seja um municipio ambientalmente responsavel...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A casa de Vila Pouca em Meinedo, Lousada, foi comprada pela Câmara Municipal de Lousada para eventual Sede da Paisagem Protegida do Douro Superior e para núcleo museológico em nome Duarte Leite(estadista portugues do inicio do séc.XX).


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A Câmara de Lousada classificou a paisagem acima referida numa área de 1600hectares de forma a que os municipios limitrofes do Sousa(Felgueiras, Penafiel, Paredes) se juntem e se liguem com a paisagem protegida das Serras do Porto, criando uma área ambientalmente segura desde Felgueiras até ao Rio Douro, dando um novo interesse turístico à região.

Em anexo coloco o documento técnico disponibilizado no site da câmara de Lousada.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Este thread serve para mostrar noticias e projectos sobre Lousada e o seu concelho.

O concelho mais interessante do Vale do Sousa e de longe o com melhor qualidade de vida...

Visitem que vão gostar!!!


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Projeto Guarda Rios de Lousada tem "trabalho importante" no concelho


“Já foram caracterizados mais de 52 quilómetros de linhas de água, tendo sido disponibilizados 123 troços de 250 metros para adoção e monitorização regular por voluntários", destacou a autarquia.




averdade.com




.

Um projecto bem sucedido de limpeza da natureza, em que a população está a contribuir para algo verdadeiramente importante.!!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...

Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:









Lousada


Lousada é uma vila portuguesa no Distrito do Porto, região Norte e subregião do Tâmega, com cerca de 7 800 habitantes. É sede de um pequeno município com 94,89 km² de área e 47 130 habitantes (2006) [1], subdividido em 25 freguesias. O município é limitado a norte pelo município de Vizela, a...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...
> 
> Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:
> 
> ...


 Podes cancelar o thread, mas acho que é melhor esperar para ver se tem projectos ou não, não achas? ou agora so os municipios que interessam é que podem ter thread?

Isto vai começar pelo ambiente, depois irei colocar habitação/urbanismo, para depois finalizar com obras publicas...Tens muito para ler, se quiseres, como é obvio....


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Lousada Charcos







www.cm-lousada.pt





Trancrição da Câmara Municipal:

"A iniciativa Lousada Charcos que, para além de visar a conservação dos charcos e outros meios aquáticos do concelho, integrando, desse modo, o objetivo base do projeto IMPRINT+, designadamente a valorização dos recursos naturais e a educação ambiental, pretende educar para a sua importância ecológica. No decorrer dos trabalhos prevê-se o mapeamento, caracterização e criação de uma rede de charcos para a biodiversidade, tarefas que serão abordadas em ações educativas e de intervenção ambiental, direcionadas à comunidade escolar e ao público em geral, promovendo o conhecimento ambiental e o contacto com a natureza. Serão, de igual modo, envolvidos proprietários e agentes públicos que, através da disponibilização de terrenos para a implantação de charcos em áreas naturais ou naturalizadas, se comprometem com a estratégia e os princípios de conservação da natureza e de fomento da biodiversidade do território".


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Classificação da Paisagem Protegida do Sousa Superior







www.cm-lousada.pt





Criação da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS), acho que é um projecto de uma valia enorme dado que tenta reabilitar o que o homem estragou, é um pequeno esforço mas de uma valia enorme( seguindo a conversa de um thread que não este, um grande presidente traduz-se na mais valia das suas grandes ideias e execução delas...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Município de Lousada adquire Quinta de Vila Pouca


A aquisição representou um investimento de cerca de 200 mil euros.




averdade.com





Esta casa vai ser a sede da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS) e vai honrar a memoria de Duarte Leite, estadista portugues do inicio do sec.XX.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano


Os trabalhos na Mata de Vilar decorrem a bom ritmo, estando prevista a reabertura do espaço ainda no primeiro trimestre deste ano. As obras de ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





*Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano*


"Os trabalhos incluem o restabelecimento da antiga linha de água que atravessava o Vale das Faias, a transformação da antiga pedreira num charco para a vida selvagem e a construção de estruturas de visitação, designadamente um Centro de Interpretação, um Banco de Sementes e um viveiro pedagógico. " Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


Acho que ficaste sensibilizado dado que ja postei bastantes projectos e ainda só do ambiente....Agora podes é ir partilhando para o pessoal ver...Existem ideias muito boas e muito à parte do normal caciquismo tuga......Fica atento...Existe muita coisa nova que podes ir vendo nos próximos dias....Depois irá parando dado que estou a postar o que está a ser executado no ultimo ano e meio dado que são projectos de médio/longo prazo, mas prometo que depois da avalanche inical de projectos, vou tentar colocar 1 vez por mês algo novo, que não será dificil...Se não parar Lousada está a andar muito para a frente!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.

De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.
> 
> De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


A praça do românico é apenas um dos projectos que está previsto, do qual irei colocar fotos, estando o mesmo no inicio. Com tempo irei colocando tudo!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

E por trás do Centro Interpretativo?


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Vinha do Enforcado em Lousada


Tiveram início os trabalhos de caracterização da tradicional “Vinha do Enforcado”. Os tradicionais “bardos”, tão específicos de Lousada, são um ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





"Com origem ancestral em Itália, a Vinha do Enforcado possibilita a formação de um sistema agroflorestal em que espécies arbóreas de grande porte - as chamadas uveiras – são usados como suporte para as videiras. Este sistema de condução da vinha possibilita a exploração do espaço vertical em campos agrícolas pequenos, servindo também como delimitação das propriedades e parcelas ". Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada

Projecto interessante para valorizar uma das poucas tradições fora do impeto latifundiario que invadiu a nossa agricultura. In loco, é muito giro de ver, eu ando de bicicleta por muitos locais onde existe esta vinha, e parece que estamos no passado, no bom sentido!!!.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Casa das Videiras







www.cm-lousada.pt





A Casa das Videiras é um espaço físico de vocação lúdico-didática, orientado para a realização de atividades de educação ambiental, formal e informal. Localizado no centro de Lousada, o espaço alia a arquitetura do edifício original, construção habitacional com características rurais, com a arquitetura sustentável, adotando soluções de aproveitamento do ambiente.









Fonte: Rota do Românico


É um espaço ligado à educação ambiental que valoriza a educação das crianças lousadesenses e está incluido no meio do parque urbano.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

BioEscola







www.cm-lousada.pt





Projecto com 4 anos, que é transversal a todos os niveis de ensino ao nivel da educação ambiental e que até tem um concurso com prémios monetários(*Desafio BioEscola 360º)* para quem tiver melhores práticas ambientais...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





Renaturalização e Criação de Zonas de Infiltração nas Margens do Rio Sousa em Pias.

A noticia acima referida fala da resolução de um problema de controle de cheias, que danificava a agricultura toda a volta na época das chuvas....

O antes e o depois são particularmente impactantes, além da beleza que a paisagem ficou...

A Câmara está a tentar remover erros de décadas, formar uma população ao nivel ambiental e tentar que Lousada seja um destino turistico sustentavel(algo impensavel ha 20 anos no Vale do Sousa) e que seja um municipio ambientalmente responsavel...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A casa de Vila Pouca em Meinedo, Lousada, foi comprada pela Câmara Municipal de Lousada para eventual Sede da Paisagem Protegida do Douro Superior e para núcleo museológico em nome Duarte Leite(estadista portugues do inicio do séc.XX).


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A Câmara de Lousada classificou a paisagem acima referida numa área de 1600hectares de forma a que os municipios limitrofes do Sousa(Felgueiras, Penafiel, Paredes) se juntem e se liguem com a paisagem protegida das Serras do Porto, criando uma área ambientalmente segura desde Felgueiras até ao Rio Douro, dando um novo interesse turístico à região.

Em anexo coloco o documento técnico disponibilizado no site da câmara de Lousada.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Este thread serve para mostrar noticias e projectos sobre Lousada e o seu concelho.

O concelho mais interessante do Vale do Sousa e de longe o com melhor qualidade de vida...

Visitem que vão gostar!!!


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Projeto Guarda Rios de Lousada tem "trabalho importante" no concelho


“Já foram caracterizados mais de 52 quilómetros de linhas de água, tendo sido disponibilizados 123 troços de 250 metros para adoção e monitorização regular por voluntários", destacou a autarquia.




averdade.com




.

Um projecto bem sucedido de limpeza da natureza, em que a população está a contribuir para algo verdadeiramente importante.!!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...

Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:









Lousada


Lousada é uma vila portuguesa no Distrito do Porto, região Norte e subregião do Tâmega, com cerca de 7 800 habitantes. É sede de um pequeno município com 94,89 km² de área e 47 130 habitantes (2006) [1], subdividido em 25 freguesias. O município é limitado a norte pelo município de Vizela, a...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...
> 
> Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:
> 
> ...


 Podes cancelar o thread, mas acho que é melhor esperar para ver se tem projectos ou não, não achas? ou agora so os municipios que interessam é que podem ter thread?

Isto vai começar pelo ambiente, depois irei colocar habitação/urbanismo, para depois finalizar com obras publicas...Tens muito para ler, se quiseres, como é obvio....


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Lousada Charcos







www.cm-lousada.pt





Trancrição da Câmara Municipal:

"A iniciativa Lousada Charcos que, para além de visar a conservação dos charcos e outros meios aquáticos do concelho, integrando, desse modo, o objetivo base do projeto IMPRINT+, designadamente a valorização dos recursos naturais e a educação ambiental, pretende educar para a sua importância ecológica. No decorrer dos trabalhos prevê-se o mapeamento, caracterização e criação de uma rede de charcos para a biodiversidade, tarefas que serão abordadas em ações educativas e de intervenção ambiental, direcionadas à comunidade escolar e ao público em geral, promovendo o conhecimento ambiental e o contacto com a natureza. Serão, de igual modo, envolvidos proprietários e agentes públicos que, através da disponibilização de terrenos para a implantação de charcos em áreas naturais ou naturalizadas, se comprometem com a estratégia e os princípios de conservação da natureza e de fomento da biodiversidade do território".


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Classificação da Paisagem Protegida do Sousa Superior







www.cm-lousada.pt





Criação da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS), acho que é um projecto de uma valia enorme dado que tenta reabilitar o que o homem estragou, é um pequeno esforço mas de uma valia enorme( seguindo a conversa de um thread que não este, um grande presidente traduz-se na mais valia das suas grandes ideias e execução delas...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Município de Lousada adquire Quinta de Vila Pouca


A aquisição representou um investimento de cerca de 200 mil euros.




averdade.com





Esta casa vai ser a sede da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS) e vai honrar a memoria de Duarte Leite, estadista portugues do inicio do sec.XX.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano


Os trabalhos na Mata de Vilar decorrem a bom ritmo, estando prevista a reabertura do espaço ainda no primeiro trimestre deste ano. As obras de ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





*Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano*


"Os trabalhos incluem o restabelecimento da antiga linha de água que atravessava o Vale das Faias, a transformação da antiga pedreira num charco para a vida selvagem e a construção de estruturas de visitação, designadamente um Centro de Interpretação, um Banco de Sementes e um viveiro pedagógico. " Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


Acho que ficaste sensibilizado dado que ja postei bastantes projectos e ainda só do ambiente....Agora podes é ir partilhando para o pessoal ver...Existem ideias muito boas e muito à parte do normal caciquismo tuga......Fica atento...Existe muita coisa nova que podes ir vendo nos próximos dias....Depois irá parando dado que estou a postar o que está a ser executado no ultimo ano e meio dado que são projectos de médio/longo prazo, mas prometo que depois da avalanche inical de projectos, vou tentar colocar 1 vez por mês algo novo, que não será dificil...Se não parar Lousada está a andar muito para a frente!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.

De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.
> 
> De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


A praça do românico é apenas um dos projectos que está previsto, do qual irei colocar fotos, estando o mesmo no inicio. Com tempo irei colocando tudo!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

E por trás do Centro Interpretativo?


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Vinha do Enforcado em Lousada


Tiveram início os trabalhos de caracterização da tradicional “Vinha do Enforcado”. Os tradicionais “bardos”, tão específicos de Lousada, são um ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





"Com origem ancestral em Itália, a Vinha do Enforcado possibilita a formação de um sistema agroflorestal em que espécies arbóreas de grande porte - as chamadas uveiras – são usados como suporte para as videiras. Este sistema de condução da vinha possibilita a exploração do espaço vertical em campos agrícolas pequenos, servindo também como delimitação das propriedades e parcelas ". Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada

Projecto interessante para valorizar uma das poucas tradições fora do impeto latifundiario que invadiu a nossa agricultura. In loco, é muito giro de ver, eu ando de bicicleta por muitos locais onde existe esta vinha, e parece que estamos no passado, no bom sentido!!!.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Casa das Videiras







www.cm-lousada.pt





A Casa das Videiras é um espaço físico de vocação lúdico-didática, orientado para a realização de atividades de educação ambiental, formal e informal. Localizado no centro de Lousada, o espaço alia a arquitetura do edifício original, construção habitacional com características rurais, com a arquitetura sustentável, adotando soluções de aproveitamento do ambiente.









Fonte: Rota do Românico


É um espaço ligado à educação ambiental que valoriza a educação das crianças lousadesenses e está incluido no meio do parque urbano.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

BioEscola







www.cm-lousada.pt





Projecto com 4 anos, que é transversal a todos os niveis de ensino ao nivel da educação ambiental e que até tem um concurso com prémios monetários(*Desafio BioEscola 360º)* para quem tiver melhores práticas ambientais...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





Renaturalização e Criação de Zonas de Infiltração nas Margens do Rio Sousa em Pias.

A noticia acima referida fala da resolução de um problema de controle de cheias, que danificava a agricultura toda a volta na época das chuvas....

O antes e o depois são particularmente impactantes, além da beleza que a paisagem ficou...

A Câmara está a tentar remover erros de décadas, formar uma população ao nivel ambiental e tentar que Lousada seja um destino turistico sustentavel(algo impensavel ha 20 anos no Vale do Sousa) e que seja um municipio ambientalmente responsavel...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A casa de Vila Pouca em Meinedo, Lousada, foi comprada pela Câmara Municipal de Lousada para eventual Sede da Paisagem Protegida do Douro Superior e para núcleo museológico em nome Duarte Leite(estadista portugues do inicio do séc.XX).


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A Câmara de Lousada classificou a paisagem acima referida numa área de 1600hectares de forma a que os municipios limitrofes do Sousa(Felgueiras, Penafiel, Paredes) se juntem e se liguem com a paisagem protegida das Serras do Porto, criando uma área ambientalmente segura desde Felgueiras até ao Rio Douro, dando um novo interesse turístico à região.

Em anexo coloco o documento técnico disponibilizado no site da câmara de Lousada.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Este thread serve para mostrar noticias e projectos sobre Lousada e o seu concelho.

O concelho mais interessante do Vale do Sousa e de longe o com melhor qualidade de vida...

Visitem que vão gostar!!!


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Projeto Guarda Rios de Lousada tem "trabalho importante" no concelho


“Já foram caracterizados mais de 52 quilómetros de linhas de água, tendo sido disponibilizados 123 troços de 250 metros para adoção e monitorização regular por voluntários", destacou a autarquia.




averdade.com




.

Um projecto bem sucedido de limpeza da natureza, em que a população está a contribuir para algo verdadeiramente importante.!!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...

Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:









Lousada


Lousada é uma vila portuguesa no Distrito do Porto, região Norte e subregião do Tâmega, com cerca de 7 800 habitantes. É sede de um pequeno município com 94,89 km² de área e 47 130 habitantes (2006) [1], subdividido em 25 freguesias. O município é limitado a norte pelo município de Vizela, a...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Lousada está dentro do Tâmega e Sousa, pelo que até agora não tinha muitos projetos para ter thread próprio...
> 
> Para conhecer Lousada há o thread das Fotos:
> 
> ...


 Podes cancelar o thread, mas acho que é melhor esperar para ver se tem projectos ou não, não achas? ou agora so os municipios que interessam é que podem ter thread?

Isto vai começar pelo ambiente, depois irei colocar habitação/urbanismo, para depois finalizar com obras publicas...Tens muito para ler, se quiseres, como é obvio....


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Lousada Charcos







www.cm-lousada.pt





Trancrição da Câmara Municipal:

"A iniciativa Lousada Charcos que, para além de visar a conservação dos charcos e outros meios aquáticos do concelho, integrando, desse modo, o objetivo base do projeto IMPRINT+, designadamente a valorização dos recursos naturais e a educação ambiental, pretende educar para a sua importância ecológica. No decorrer dos trabalhos prevê-se o mapeamento, caracterização e criação de uma rede de charcos para a biodiversidade, tarefas que serão abordadas em ações educativas e de intervenção ambiental, direcionadas à comunidade escolar e ao público em geral, promovendo o conhecimento ambiental e o contacto com a natureza. Serão, de igual modo, envolvidos proprietários e agentes públicos que, através da disponibilização de terrenos para a implantação de charcos em áreas naturais ou naturalizadas, se comprometem com a estratégia e os princípios de conservação da natureza e de fomento da biodiversidade do território".


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Classificação da Paisagem Protegida do Sousa Superior







www.cm-lousada.pt





Criação da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS), acho que é um projecto de uma valia enorme dado que tenta reabilitar o que o homem estragou, é um pequeno esforço mas de uma valia enorme( seguindo a conversa de um thread que não este, um grande presidente traduz-se na mais valia das suas grandes ideias e execução delas...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Município de Lousada adquire Quinta de Vila Pouca


A aquisição representou um investimento de cerca de 200 mil euros.




averdade.com





Esta casa vai ser a sede da Paisagem Protegida Local do Sousa Superior (PPSS) e vai honrar a memoria de Duarte Leite, estadista portugues do inicio do sec.XX.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano


Os trabalhos na Mata de Vilar decorrem a bom ritmo, estando prevista a reabertura do espaço ainda no primeiro trimestre deste ano. As obras de ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





*Mata de Vilar reabre no 1.º trimestre deste ano*


"Os trabalhos incluem o restabelecimento da antiga linha de água que atravessava o Vale das Faias, a transformação da antiga pedreira num charco para a vida selvagem e a construção de estruturas de visitação, designadamente um Centro de Interpretação, um Banco de Sementes e um viveiro pedagógico. " Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> tudo bem. poderás ir postando, pois referiste que não era só de uma notícia ou projeto.


Acho que ficaste sensibilizado dado que ja postei bastantes projectos e ainda só do ambiente....Agora podes é ir partilhando para o pessoal ver...Existem ideias muito boas e muito à parte do normal caciquismo tuga......Fica atento...Existe muita coisa nova que podes ir vendo nos próximos dias....Depois irá parando dado que estou a postar o que está a ser executado no ultimo ano e meio dado que são projectos de médio/longo prazo, mas prometo que depois da avalanche inical de projectos, vou tentar colocar 1 vez por mês algo novo, que não será dificil...Se não parar Lousada está a andar muito para a frente!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.

De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Sim, há sempre por aí notícias que vão aparecendo.
> 
> De qualquer forma há pouco tempo falou-se da praça em frente ao centro do românico.


A praça do românico é apenas um dos projectos que está previsto, do qual irei colocar fotos, estando o mesmo no inicio. Com tempo irei colocando tudo!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

E por trás do Centro Interpretativo?


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Vinha do Enforcado em Lousada


Tiveram início os trabalhos de caracterização da tradicional “Vinha do Enforcado”. Os tradicionais “bardos”, tão específicos de Lousada, são um ...




www.cm-lousada.pt





"Com origem ancestral em Itália, a Vinha do Enforcado possibilita a formação de um sistema agroflorestal em que espécies arbóreas de grande porte - as chamadas uveiras – são usados como suporte para as videiras. Este sistema de condução da vinha possibilita a exploração do espaço vertical em campos agrícolas pequenos, servindo também como delimitação das propriedades e parcelas ". Fonte: Câmara Municipal de Lousada

Projecto interessante para valorizar uma das poucas tradições fora do impeto latifundiario que invadiu a nossa agricultura. In loco, é muito giro de ver, eu ando de bicicleta por muitos locais onde existe esta vinha, e parece que estamos no passado, no bom sentido!!!.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Casa das Videiras







www.cm-lousada.pt





A Casa das Videiras é um espaço físico de vocação lúdico-didática, orientado para a realização de atividades de educação ambiental, formal e informal. Localizado no centro de Lousada, o espaço alia a arquitetura do edifício original, construção habitacional com características rurais, com a arquitetura sustentável, adotando soluções de aproveitamento do ambiente.









Fonte: Rota do Românico


É um espaço ligado à educação ambiental que valoriza a educação das crianças lousadesenses e está incluido no meio do parque urbano.


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

BioEscola







www.cm-lousada.pt





Projecto com 4 anos, que é transversal a todos os niveis de ensino ao nivel da educação ambiental e que até tem um concurso com prémios monetários(*Desafio BioEscola 360º)* para quem tiver melhores práticas ambientais...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





Renaturalização e Criação de Zonas de Infiltração nas Margens do Rio Sousa em Pias.

A noticia acima referida fala da resolução de um problema de controle de cheias, que danificava a agricultura toda a volta na época das chuvas....

O antes e o depois são particularmente impactantes, além da beleza que a paisagem ficou...

A Câmara está a tentar remover erros de décadas, formar uma população ao nivel ambiental e tentar que Lousada seja um destino turistico sustentavel(algo impensavel ha 20 anos no Vale do Sousa) e que seja um municipio ambientalmente responsavel...


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A casa de Vila Pouca em Meinedo, Lousada, foi comprada pela Câmara Municipal de Lousada para eventual Sede da Paisagem Protegida do Douro Superior e para núcleo museológico em nome Duarte Leite(estadista portugues do inicio do séc.XX).


----------



## Cavis Ribeirus (Mar 20, 2009)

Verdadeiro Olhar


O Verdadeiro Olhar é o seu semanário de Lousada, Paços de Ferreira, Paredes, Penafiel e Valongo.




verdadeiroolhar.pt





A Câmara de Lousada classificou a paisagem acima referida numa área de 1600hectares de forma a que os municipios limitrofes do Sousa(Felgueiras, Penafiel, Paredes) se juntem e se liguem com a paisagem protegida das Serras do Porto, criando uma área ambientalmente segura desde Felgueiras até ao Rio Douro, dando um novo interesse turístico à região.

Em anexo coloco o documento técnico disponibilizado no site da câmara de Lousada.


----------

